# convert epson 2200 printer into DTG



## amkha69 (Oct 8, 2008)

I have hears many times on this forum epson 2200 printer is the best one to convert to a DTG printer. But not heard yet that this has been done sucessfully. I want to do this with my epson 2200 but need some help, someone who who knows epson printers, DTG printers etc. I am willing to charge someone reasonably, I live in the seattle area. shoot me an email if interested [email protected]


----------

